# .



## kissablethoughts (May 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

I bet you can guess how I answered.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 10, 2005)

I have been a MAC fan for a few years now but I was never really into going on the comp so much. I was doing a google search for the Saks Jet Black Palette and found Specktra so I joined, and now I can't get off the comp.  Heeheehee


----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I bet you can guess how I answered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe

I found Specktra through MUA...which I hardly even look at anymore


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2005)

I have loved Mac since my first purchase way back when Grid lipstick was a new colour.  A few months back I was searching for info on High Tea and googled it and Specktra popped up.  I lurked for a few months before signing up, but I have been here less than a month and have over 200 posts so I guess I am a bit of a fanatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:   I love this place!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 10, 2005)

I was up late during the christmas season. I couldn't sleep and I wanted to find more info on MAC and there was Specktra. And I fell in love.


----------



## Oonie (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

  Yes, one day i was searching for info on MAC and poof! There was specktra  
 
But I have learned and bought so much more since I joined.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 10, 2005)

MUA started me off on my MAC obession, but Specktra is my favorite MAC site now.


----------



## rouquinne (May 10, 2005)

someone at Naturally Curly told me about Specktra, but i've been a MAC customer since 1984.

yes, that is NOT a mistake - 1984!


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

i've been a mac customer only for about 3 years, but am totally addicted to it! i was googling mac to find boards and up popped specktra! i've never looked back! specktra ROCKS!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2005)

Well, I bought mac a couple of years ago I got one shadow and a blush prism - (I still have the blush) I only got obsessed this spring out here in Kansas where there is nothing to shop for but mail order.  I love makeup though.  I used to spend about $50 a month at walmart on cheap makeup and beauty stuff- I guess its smarter to invest in  a long term product like mac, right? Except I've been spending more than $50 a month since I found specktra and the aol makeup board.


----------



## eponine (May 11, 2005)

i found out about specktra from the livejournal mac_cosmetics group, and joined shortly after that...


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 11, 2005)

I found Specktra from the MAC group on MySpace.
I've been a satisfied MAC customer for awhile now. =)


----------



## HotPink (May 11, 2005)

I read about Specktra on the Lush Cosmetics Forum.  There was a post about MAC and naturally, I read it because I love MAC, and there Specktra was. Now I am a Specktra addict


----------



## RRRose (May 11, 2005)

I found out about Specktra from a MAC group on myspace.  I've been a fan of MAC for yeeeears, but just recently I was able to buy it because I got a job and credit cards =D


----------



## Chelsea (May 11, 2005)

I am one of the creators of specktra!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 11, 2005)

Been using M*A*C for a couple of years, but now it's getting crazy!!!  I entered a search on yahoo for mac pro store and found specktra!  WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!  luuuuckyyy me!


----------



## Star (May 11, 2005)

I was doing a google search on depotting eye shadows and that's how I found this site.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 11, 2005)

I started using MAC almost 3 years ago and I h ad joined the MAC group on myspace and someone mentioned this site and here I am! I thought I had a pretty extensive MAC collection until I came here. Money is tight and I can't spend as much and buy as much as i'd like to. But I love reading everyone's feedbacks and the FOTD's are my favorite part. Now when I do go shopping I have a better idea of what I want to look for. I plan on doing a big haul next week when I get paid its long overdue. Although I received my new sephora catalog and im pretty tempted to order from there too. ::Sighs:: decisions, decisions


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 11, 2005)

I found Specktra as a link on a MAC product listing on E-bay.


----------



## melozburngr (May 11, 2005)

I found Specktra when I googled Mac Gold Leaf, and how to use it...  and you girls have cost me SOOO much money *shakes fist at all of you*  but I have an AWESOME MAC collection- thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol I LOVE THIS PLACE!!!  It has encouraged me to be different with my makeup and to try the unconventional.. yes.. I was the girl wearing one color of taupe every day, and mascara, and thats it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was bad...  but... ah well.. I started using MAC in Jan of this year when I went to me first MAC store in Las Vegas... and fell in love.. the colors, the textures, ahhh, I love it all.. since Jan I figure I've spent around 600-700 dollars.  On Makeup.   I used to gripe about having to pay drug store makeup costs.. and now I spend this much??  I'm weird.  LOL  I'm an addict... MAC is my CRACK, although I think a drug addiction might be cheaper


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

A new convert to MAC - it's going to be a year in June or July! Kept referring to Specktra and its wealth of information, as many seemed to recommend it on MUA.

I fought hard to stay out of the MAC loop though...eh. It didn't work! It's definitely helped my eyeshadow collection grow nicely, as before I was mainly a lipgloss addict.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 12, 2005)

.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 13, 2005)

I found Specktra through Chelsea.....way back when the site was first launched!!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 13, 2005)

I actually found out about specktra on MUA, and I found out about mac at the same time in MUA and by a friend, because it was just being intorduced to Mexico, I liked, but started loving it thanks to the Specktra ladies (and, because at more or less the same time I started working abd being able to buy MAC)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2006)

a friend told me about this site.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been a total MAC addict for a few years now. I heard about Specktra on the mac_cosmetics LJ when it was first launched. I didn't join straight away but I did look at the site quite often. I think I finally joined because one of my friends tipped me off that someone was selling something I was looking for in the For Sale forum.


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been using it for a few years, but found Specktra through the mac_cosmetics community on lj. Seeing as how that comm is 90% sale posts (used 1x! the big hole in the middle is just a trick of the light!), 5% clown faces, 3% drama and 2% actual sane MAC chit-chat and good make-up, I ditched that place and joined here.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 25, 2006)

I was a MAC lover long before I discovered specktra, but I've learned so much here that I am way more obsessed !


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

None of the options really "applied" to me. I'm an active member of Laundromatic.net and found out about it there. But Specktra does help me understand the brand better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I answered "Yes, one day i was searching for info on MAC and poof! There was specktra"


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

My friend and I have been shopping at MAC for a few years now.  She is quite obsessed with it; I have a mini collection.  She's always on specktra so I joined to see what all the fuss was about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, hell no!

Thanks Specktra, for making me broke!  :twisted:


----------



## panties (Mar 26, 2006)

i've been a mac addict for a few years...and i was told by a friend about specktra and here i am =)


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

I found Specktra through MUA.  I was a makeup addict already, though just starting to get into MAC.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes I was...I actually stumbled onto Specktra while looking for a depotting tutorial!


----------



## KJam (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I was, but this site made it worse!


----------



## sigwing (Mar 27, 2006)

I found it after using the depotting tutorial, which comes up in searching for how to depot e/s.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2006)

I just cannot believe how much more I am falling in love with MAC and its products now that I have found Specktra!  I am learning to really appreciate products that are rare and discontinued even more!  Now I will never ever even THINK of giving up my parrot eye shadows!  This really is the best web site for MAC lovers and I kick myself for not finding it sooner!  Now my life is complete!


----------



## booters78 (Mar 28, 2006)

i learned about specktra from mua...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

When MAC First Hit The States I Was Totally In Love But When They Sold To Estee Lauder I Was Really Bummed Out So I Stopped Buying.  But Now Since I Am Rebuilding My Kit To Go Back Into Doing Make~up I Started Buying Again!


----------



## Ali253 (May 8, 2006)

I found out about Specktra from MUA.


----------



## asteffey (May 8, 2006)

i googled something about MAC and wound up on here. What seems like one million dollars later, I  love Specktra & have an awesome collection!


----------



## lovejam (May 8, 2006)

I actually didn't sign up for the forum until a few months after I started looking at the site. I was looking for info on upcoming collections and such, and followed a link to Specktra. Later, I signed up for the forum.


----------



## bottleblack (May 8, 2006)

Specktra definitely transformed me from a casual fan to a complete and total fanatic.


----------



## Parishoon (May 8, 2006)

i was looking for info on my fave tlc & specktra posts popped up & i was like what's this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then i was broke for the rest of my life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sadly for me (but good for the wallet) it didn't happen while i live in close proximity to MAC, but when i moved somewhere that the store finder lists counters in neighboring states
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's okay, i <3 specktra


----------



## bellaetoile (May 8, 2006)

i acttually got hooked on both mac and specktra from the livejournal community, but in general, yes, internet mac fanatics upped my obsession..


----------



## wildesigns (May 8, 2006)

I first saw a blurb about Specktra on MUA but kept coming across it on Google...I'm just now starting to fully appreciate the site as it further feeds my already overgrown appetite for MAC


----------



## MissMarley (May 8, 2006)

Well, my makeup obsession started with reading Allure magazine as a 12 year old, then I found MUA, and MUA led me here. Plus a super-nice MA at the Hollywood & Highland MAC store got me into it last summer.


----------



## sweetramona (May 8, 2006)

I am another MAC old-timer - I am not sure when I started using it but for sure it was before 1985 when I graduated high school (!). I am from Toronto so it seems like  MAC was always there.

I told my friend I could not figure out what to do with my Free 2 Be quad and she suggested I check specktra out. I still don't know what to do with that quad but I am really glad I found you!


----------



## NobodyPlease (May 9, 2006)

I had stumbled onto MAC and bought the concealer. (which is great!!!!) and I did a search on MAC and it lead me to Mac on yahoo to Mac on live journal... to MAC on MUT which led me here. 

But question as I do not know what MUA is. please advise.

Carol


----------



## Colorqueen (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_MUA started me off on my MAC obession, but Specktra is my favorite MAC site now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same  here


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 17, 2006)

A friend actually introduced me to MAC but Specktra helped me become addicted! =D


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 17, 2006)

I found this community through mac_cosmetics on lj, and boy am I grateful for this site!


----------



## princess (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes! I started buying MAC since 2001 after all the raves for Lychee Luxe lipglass and never looked back. I knew about Specktra from MUA (I think...) when it was started in 2004 and love it here!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 18, 2006)

you're missing a category....

i've been a MAC customer since BEFORE you could buy it in stores!


----------



## Damfino (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I'm really new to Specktra, and I bought my first MAC item in 2001-2002, so I guess I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually not a FANATiC (like I am for Stila... sigh) but MAC is awesome and I do love them- especially the pigments! This forum has helped stoke the flames though, and thanks to reviews, tutorials and people sharing thier collections online I've discovered new products & colors I otherwise might not have gotten into- this place is definitely enabling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I feel a little left out though, I just bought a 15-pan with some shadows in it but before that my MAc collection was even more mager- then I see young girls with HUGE collections after collecting for just a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have around 25 shadows, 8 lipsticks, 6 lipglasses, the 2002-03 (can't remember) Holiday palette, a shadestick, 1 blush and a handful of pigment samples. Ah well, I love my little collection and can honestly say I use all of it!


----------



## labwom (Nov 20, 2006)

I also found Specktra by googling Mac. I had a few items but wasn't too crazy about Mac until I became active on the boards! now it's an obsession! (Mac & Speckra lol)


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2006)

I answered the last one, but the truth is that I always loved makeup, but I didnt really know about good quality products. I used to buy Loreal and such (not really pigmented) or my grandma gave me her samples from Estee Lauder, but thats it.

Then I found out about Make Up For Ever and started using it.
I LOVE those products, and I found a LJ community about MAC products, and over there a girl (wich I can't remember) told me about Specktra, and there I am now.

I still love using MUFE products, but I have to admit that MAC is also a great company, and their products are wonderfull and easy to use. Love the eyeshaddow colors. (I'm more focussing on the eyes than my ''tan'', I do not use concealers or foundation...).


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

I actually found out about Specktra from Livejournal, and now I come here more than LJ and MUA combined!!  I never liked the discussion boards on MUA at all though.


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 23, 2006)

I was searching for what MAC products I wanted my mum to get from the USA when she was there and came across this. This forum also gets linked to a lot from Vogue, so I already sorta knew about this place. 

However, since joining I must say my collection is growing..


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

I was searching for MAC pigment colors one day at work and came across Specktra.  Ever since my MAC collection has grown and have become MAC obsessed even more than before.  I love it here and I think that no other website on makeup even compares.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 25, 2006)

found specktra thru live journal..ive been wearing MAC since 1999


----------



## lola336 (Dec 1, 2006)

i found lj through spectra. i was on teh way to an addiction before i found spectra..but it only made it worse..lol


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 8, 2006)

i have loved mac since 1991 around the time madonna's "truth or dare" movie/documentary came out and she said she wore mac "russian red" lipstick and thats when matte red lipstick was all the rage, of course i had to run out and get it and have always loved mac, just wasnt able to really afford it until now (by the hauls anyway!)


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 14, 2006)

Before Specktra, I was already into MAC, but I became addicted to it even more once I landed on the site. The first time I actually fell in love with MAC was probably when I was 13, when Uncorked l/s came out. It was sort of an on and off thing with my MAC obsession, and thennnnnn I found Specktra. Seeing so many different looks, colors, combinations... who wouldn't be addicted to MAC after becoming acquainted with Specktra?!

(LOL Specktra itself is also addicting)


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, it started on make-up alley


----------



## sincola (Dec 28, 2006)

I read about Specktra on another makeup forum.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2006)

I found Specktra through the mac_cosmetics community on LJ. I remember someone posted a cropped picture of PrettyKitty's eyes and I was amazed by her skills. A lot of the comments were 'Oh that's Pretty Kitty on Specktra!' and 'You can message her and ask her!' So me being my nosy self decided to check out Specktra and I love it! I don't even look at the mac community on LJ anymore. I was like 15 years old then.

I also lurked here back in the spring of 2005 but didn't join until December 2005.


----------



## Jamesc1057 (Jan 1, 2007)

i wasnt even interested in make up until i found specktra...now im going to study make up at college and wanting to be a make up artist


----------



## Corien (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I liked visiting beautywhore.net, because of the nice eyeshadow tutorials. After I went to the boards on there I got more and more into make-up than I already was. I ended up here for some reason, and the urge to get a big MAC collection has grown in the week I've been here =P


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I had heard about MAC and I think I had a couple of pigment samples, but it was after I joined Specktra that I really became obsessed!!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I have been using MAC for 7 or 8 years now, it all started with Studio Fix Poweder and my mom had actually bought it for herself and I liked it so much so bought me one and it was all down hill from there.


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I have used studio fix powder for as long as I can remember but for years that and fleshpot lippie were the only MAC I had which is weird as it is now a full blown obsession! I won't blame specktra for that but it certainly helps to feed my obsession and makes me want more and more stuff!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

Yes, but I had stopped buying new stuff until I used more of what I had.  Within a week of surfing Specktra, I was back at the MAC counter!


----------



## Pythia (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

Always liked MAC although when I got a part time job in college back in 2004 it meant I could afford to buy more products. 
I've been lurking here for a year or so, and it's certainly helped keep me up to date on everything.
It's huge here in Dublin, all my friends use it as well but none of them visit here AFAIK.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 

 
_I read about Specktra on the Lush Cosmetics Forum.  There was a post about MAC and naturally, I read it because I love MAC, and there Specktra was. Now I am a Specktra addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha this is me exactly too! Gah, my Lush addiction (since 2002 LOL) has severely suffered since I joined Specktra.  But MAC has been a love of mine for much longer, even when I could only afford like one eyeshadow and a lipglass at a time ... my family and friends think my collection is something hilarious... and then they come over and want me to share though.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I had a friend tell me about it, and ever since I have been hooked I love this place .. how can you not?  LOL!  I have been a MAC Junkie way before Specktra so I guess I can't blame you guys when I go to my MAC Meetings for addiction...lol


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Were you a MAC fanatic before you found specktra?*

I found out about it from MUA. I had been into makeup since late 2003 when I discovered MAC. I think I joined here after seeing a lot of people talking about it there. Although I don't post very much...lol


----------

